# Apology



## Sarah.L (May 2, 2010)

I seem to have made a mistake by posting by property on this page so apologies to everyone. :redface::sorry:
It would be helpful to know how to e-mail from the forum though - can't seem to find the e-mail icon. Can anyone help please?


----------



## ellis (May 2, 2010)

So does that mean it is not for sale? If you just hit reply we`ll be able to read it and know what is going on. I don`t know how to send emails from here, I`m just as new as you. But it would be nice to know exactly what is going on because your last message is a bit confusing....




Sarah.L said:


> I seem to have made a mistake by posting by property on this page so apologies to everyone. :redface::sorry:
> It would be helpful to know how to e-mail from the forum though - can't seem to find the e-mail icon. Can anyone help please?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

click on the name of the person and then go toprofile and leave a message, easy peasy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

patient man said:


> click on the name of the person and then go toprofile and leave a message, easy peasy



ah, just hold on a minute!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows: You have to make a minimum of 5 posts before you're grown up enough to be allowed the privilege of PMing!!!!!!!!!! 

However, the rules are that we do not allow advertising within the forum. Otherwise it would be chaos, cos everyone and his wife would post ads everywhere!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Sarah.L (May 2, 2010)

ellis said:


> So does that mean it is not for sale? If you just hit reply we`ll be able to read it and know what is going on. I don`t know how to send emails from here, I`m just as new as you. But it would be nice to know exactly what is going on because your last message is a bit confusing....


I don't know what to do here:confused2: 

I don't know how to e-mail from here either................ but will try.


----------



## Sarah.L (May 2, 2010)

*Trying to E-mail*



patient man said:


> click on the name of the person and then go toprofile and leave a message, easy peasy


Not quite so easy peasy. have tried this plus to reply to one private message sent to me and told I have no "BB code" 

I'm starting to feel rather stupid here. Not sure what to do next apart from put my e-mail address here on the forum.


----------



## Sarah.L (May 2, 2010)

ellis said:


> So does that mean it is not for sale? If you just hit reply we`ll be able to read it and know what is going on. I don`t know how to send emails from here, I`m just as new as you. But it would be nice to know exactly what is going on because your last message is a bit confusing....


I have tried e-mailing you from the forum and can't but in answer to your question - yes, it is still for sale and I'll just have to give you my e-mail address here which is 
Snip/

Sorry if this is breaking rules but I don't know what to do here.


----------



## ellis (May 2, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

Your email address was removed before I read your post  
If you have facebook, just add me ellis van schuur and then we'll figure things out there because this place is annoying me. 

Ellis


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ellis said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Your email address was removed before I read your post
> If you have facebook, just add me ellis van schuur and then we'll figure things out there because this place is annoying me.
> ...


You have to make a minimum of 5 posts to activate the PM facility. Its to protect forum users from spammers and viruses. two more posts and you're there

Jo x


----------

